# Has anyone tried Jack Donnelly Khakis yet?



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Andy himself started it with a glowing review on Jack Donnally khakis. Made in the USA (Atlanta, if I'm correct), with seemingly all the requisites to become trad forum icons. I, for one, beseeched for comparisons with Bills M2. Several, over different threads have intimated that they were going to give them a try and report back. No go...and they were first introduced quite some time ago. 

Comparatively speaking, there seemed to be little enthusism for them judging from the small number of posts in the search. Therefore, I doubt there will be much, if any, response to this query. But I came across a link to their website in one of the threads earlier this evening and was intrigued all over again. Just not $88plus intrigued.

Just wondering if anyone has tried them yet and can give us a verdict, opinion, desciption or whatever? As little as one hears about them--they don't seem to be getting much traction. I'm wondering if it is poor marketing, poor distribution...or poor quality/fit (whatever). Otherwise it seems someone would be raving--besides Andy.:icon_scratch:


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

How about Charleston Khakis? Whatever happened to them.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

AldenPyle said:


> How about Charleston Khakis? Whatever happened to them.


Patrick suggested Kevin's pants also before which are comparable to Bills but for a lesser price. They also carry Bills corduroy on their webiste $40 at the moment.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AldenPyle said:


> How about Charleston Khakis? Whatever happened to them.


Still around and offer a great discount compared to Bills - I think I have three pairs. (https://www.hunterandcoggins.com/berle.htm) (https://www.dann-online.com/clothing/Trousers/CharlestonKhakis/charlestonkhakis.htm)


----------



## RomeoDandy (Apr 1, 2007)

I compared the JD's, O'Connells, Bills M2s and an older unworn pair of Charlestons. 
Bills were the clear winner in terms of fabric and construction. The weave seemed to be a bit tighter, the fabric just looked nicer. The pockets closed better, laid closer to the seam if that makes sense. 

Charlestons were the runner up and are slightly slimmer fitting than Bills. My understanding is they are no longer made in the USA and so I reject them which is a shame because they are in a sense the perfect khaki, the fabric is a little less luxurious than Bills which I actually want for casual pants. The fit is perfect, sort of a Jack Kennedy kind of khaki.

JD's are fine, the fabric seemed less substantial than Bills, slightly less than Charlestons and seemed to me to be more prone to excessive wrinkling. (The weights were allegedly all the same though) There seemed to be a greater angle of rise in the waist band from front to back. By that I mean, if you lay them flat along a straight line, from the front button to the rear there is a bit of an angle, Bills were closest to being "true" JD's had the great angle, the pictures on the web site evidence what I am trying to describe. The pockets gapped open slightly.
JD's customer service is outstanding and I would strongly consider them except they are slightly too baggy for me. I spoke with the owner and he is going to bring out a slimmer fitting style, (maybe already?) I'll give them another try at that time.

The average person would not find any difference between the three.

O'Connels were what I consider a true men's shop type khaki, they were a little too dressy for what I consider to be casual pants.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^
Thanks for such a complete answer, RD! Very helpful info.


----------



## Bato (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a pair of JD khakis and love them. The cut is certainly full, but that is not a complaint. As far as wrinkling goes, I haven't had this problem to date. After about 5 washes, I actually have not been able to get them as wrinkled as I'd like for weekend wear. 

The customer service is great. I am thinking about getting a pair of the shorts in the stone.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Bato said:


> I have a pair of JD khakis and love them. The cut is certainly full, but that is not a complaint. As far as wrinkling goes, I haven't had this problem to date. After about 5 washes, I actually have not been able to get them as wrinkled as I'd like for weekend wear.
> 
> The customer service is great. I am thinking about getting a pair of the shorts in the stone.


Where do you get them in D.C.?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

AldenPyle said:


> Where do you get them in D.C.?


Internet only I believe.


----------



## Bato (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered online.


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

What exactly is the difference with the driving khaki made by Bill? Is it just a standard khaki with a gimmick name?
Will a 30 waist size actually measure out to a 30 when laid flat?


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

jimmyfingers said:


> What exactly is the difference with the driving khaki made by Bill? Is it just a standard khaki with a gimmick name?
> Will a 30 waist size actually measure out to a 30 when laid flat?


The driving khaki is made of a blend of cotton and elastane (Spandex) for a little stretch. Don't know about sizing.

They are also advertised as having some water and stain resistance.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

maximar said:


> Patrick suggested Kevin's pants also before which are comparable to Bills but for a lesser price. They also carry Bills corduroy on their webiste $40 at the moment.


Sorry, but I can't figure out which website is offering Bills corduroy for $40. I could use another pair or two ...


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Appears to be a reference to Kevin's Plantation. And you are in luck if you wear a 44. 

From what I have seen, bluefly appears to have the best deals on no seasonal Bill's at their after Christmas sale, which leaves plenty of time to save up.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Any sense of the rise on these? I normally need a long rise in order to prevent premature voice change.



Charles Saturn said:


> Appears to be a reference to Kevin's Plantation. And you are in luck if you wear a 44.
> 
> From what I have seen, bluefly appears to have the best deals on no seasonal Bill's at their after Christmas sale, which leaves plenty of time to save up.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Saltydog:

??? https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?106976-Jack-Donnelly-exceptional-khakis-!

Also see the similar posts at the bottom of this page!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Thanks. This thread seems to be a study in A.D.D.


----------



## CurtC (Aug 25, 2012)

I am tired of cutting off my nose to spite my face by purchasing imported (euphemism for the People's Republic of China) products. My search for American-made khaki trousers led me to two firms. The following review will appear to be a love fest for Jack Donnelly Khakis - it is not, I have no financial investment in the company. I do believe in supporting the home team by getting the word out there that this is a company worthy of our business.

All their fabrics and hand-made manufacturing originate in the USA. These are the most comfortable pair of khakis I have ever worn. The rise is generous and I appreciate that the bottoms come unfinished. Having them tailored guarantees a proper length. Unlike the other company I looked at, Jack Donnelly Khakis do not charge for shipping nor do they charge for shipping on returns. These khakis feel luxurious. I believe the padded blue and white checkered waistband adds to the look of luxury. My next purchase will be British Khaki and Stone trousers. I also purchased a pair of shorts in Stone - 9" and they are as comfortable as the khaki trousers. In addition to the trousers, I will purchase a pair of shorts in Khaki - 9" too.

Therefore, everything made in America, free shipping (on returns too), and still less cost than the other company did even after tailoring. Mr. Donnelly provided a hand-written thank you note (that is touch of class from the past) too. Overall experience for me is these products are worth the money and my continued business.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a pair of jDs and like them very much. Yes, the fabric seems a little lighter than Bill's, but marginally, and that's a plus in warmer weather anyway. Their Brtiish tan, or whatever they call it, is a pleasing color. Mine have been through the wash many times, and are holding up very well. Well tailored, roomy cut. A good value, too.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

maximar said:


> Patrick suggested Kevin's pants also before which are comparable to Bills but for a lesser price. They also carry Bills corduroy on their webiste $40 at the moment.


What was that website?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Orsini said:


> What was that website?


https://www.kevinscatalog.com/


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm confused. The Kevins catalog shown above shows a number of different brands of pants, none of which say Jack Donnelly. Is it the Kevin Brand, that is made by JD? Or am I missing something here? Thanks.
Tom


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Topsider said:


> https://www.kevinscatalog.com/


Thank you. I am always interested in new opportunities to spend.


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

RomeoDandy said:


> JD's customer service is outstanding and I would strongly consider them except they are slightly too baggy for me.


Ditto, and I don't like trousers (pants) to be remotely tight. LE tailored is far too tight for me, LE traditional is right, but the JDs are noticeably wider on the leg than that.

Why did Bean stop doing chinos that are not non-iron? A couple of years ago they were making some almost perfect chinos (unfortunately they were imported).


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

TommyDawg said:


> I'm confused. The Kevins catalog shown above shows a number of different brands of pants, none of which say Jack Donnelly. Is it the Kevin Brand, that is made by JD? Or am I missing something here? Thanks.
> Tom


Ok. I was getting two parts of this thread mixed up. Here is the link to Jack Donnely...


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like they just bumped the rewards program up to get $20 off instead of $10. Link is in my signature. Also, they added a slim fit line.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of JD slim cuts, and I love them. Trim in seat and thigh, more rise than the m3 (which fits me well in the seat but are roomier than I like in the thigh). I've worn m2 for a long time, but always had to have them taken in. The slim JD is a perfect cut for me, the construction comparable to Bills, the cloth different from Bills (softer and maybe a touch lighter), but quite acceptable.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

The Rambler said:


> I recently bought a pair of JD slim cuts, and I love them. Trim in seat and thigh, more rise than the m3 (which fits me well in the seat but are roomier than I like in the thigh). I've worn m2 for a long time, but always had to have them taken in. The slim JD is a perfect cut for me, the construction comparable to Bills, the cloth different from Bills (softer and maybe a touch lighter), but quite acceptable.


I have been searching for chinos that fit similar to the Rugby RL chinos, but with more rise and this is yet another good review for the JD slim fits. I think it's time to pull the trigger.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

$92 minus $20 is tempting, in the range of the better mall brands, which sadly aren't much better than the cheap ones. If these are closer to Bills quality they're a good buy.

Also, the standard Bills are still pretty heavy. I'd enjoy something lighter, but still more substantial than poplin. And lighter on the wallet.

I know I'm not the only one thinking this, and (with their Island Twills).

Thanks for the discount link. I'll probably grab the slim fit some time soon.


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

SLeiber said:


> Looks like they just bumped the rewards program up to get $20 off instead of $10. Link is in my signature. Also, they added a slim fit line.


Thanks, I used your discount tonight. Hope the $20 bump helps you as well


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Tim_McD said:


> Thanks, I used your discount tonight. Hope the $20 bump helps you as well


Thanks! As a broke student it does :icon_hailthee:


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^I used the link the other day too. The box showed up today. I tried the slim fit, but the leg opening ended up being a bit too narrow for my liking. I can see how they'd look great with loafers, but I was in search of a bit more versatility. All just my opinion, of course. That said, the fabric and construction appeared to be top notch. Now anxiously awaiting a pair of the original fit.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

mjo_1 said:


> ^I used the link the other day too. The box showed up today. I tried the slim fit, but the leg opening ended up being a bit too narrow for my liking. I can see how they'd look great with loafers, but I was in search of a bit more versatility. All just my opinion, of course. That said, the fabric and construction appeared to be top notch. Now anxiously awaiting a pair of the original fit.


How narrow is too narrow? (One measurement is worth a thousand words.)


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Photos would be nice too.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't think of measuring until I had sealed up the box. I'll try to measure this evening if my wife hasn't already taken it to the post office. I know Rambler reported over at TC that his measured a shade under 18'' at the cuff.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

mjo_1 said:


> I didn't think of measuring until I had sealed up the box. I'll try to measure this evening if my wife hasn't already taken it to the post office. I know Rambler reported over at TC that his measured a shade under 18'' at the cuff.


For comparison, billax posted measurements of trousers old and new, on OCBD's blog. Rise was the main issue but cuffs are there too. (Thanks guys!)


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I emailed JD today about the waist and rise on a pair of 32 slim fits and the answer I got back was:

33" waist, 10.75" rise


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

I finally ordered the JD Slim Fit khakis tonight. I ordered them in a 30 and a 32 with the intention of seeing which fits better. I'll try to get some measurements and post them next weekend.


----------



## PhotoTechie (Dec 21, 2005)

I got a pair of Jack Donnellys. Per the guidance on their web site, I was in between sizes and ordered up a size. But in my case, thanks to the diet I am on, they were a bit big. I traded emails with them and they were a pleasure to deal with. With their guidance, I decided to try a smaller pair in a trimmer style, and they shipped me another pair to try on.

I cannot say enough about the service received, and I love the pants!


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

I rec'd my JD Dalton trousers and I am very impressed. I have two pair of Bill's; a pair of M1P that I think are way too billowy and the M2 which are better but still very full in the legs - the Jack Donnelly standard flat front straight leg have a better fit. 

They are at the tailor now, being cut down to the proper length (no break) and cuffed.


----------



## bruc (Aug 1, 2012)

Whats the weight of the material 8 or 9 oz?
Orvis Ultimate Khakis is two ply 9.2oz twill.

Found it 8.5


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anybody know what this line is? I ordered two pairs of JD khakis and one of the pairs has a line like this clear across the leg. One leg has the line on the front and the other leg has it on the back. It's driving me crazy because the other pair doesn't have it, which naturally is the pair that didn't fit.


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

SLeiber said:


> Does anybody know what this line is? I ordered two pairs of JD khakis and one of the pairs has a line like this clear across the leg. One leg has the line on the front and the other leg has it on the back. It's driving me crazy because the other pair doesn't have it, which naturally is the pair that didn't fit.


That looks to me like a weaving error in the twill pattern.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Jory said:


> That looks to me like a weaving error in the twill pattern.


Anything to worry about or just cosmetic?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Going to try the Slim Fit soon myself.


----------



## bruc (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone know how either fit would compare to the old Polo Andrew Pant?


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

SLeiber said:


> Anything to worry about or just cosmetic?


That shouldn't be anything other than a cosmetic issue, but it certainly would drive me nuts knowing it was there. If it doesn't bother you though, I wouldn't expect any issues. I am quite surprised that the issue wasn't caught by QC at some point in the production process for either the cloth or trousers.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Jory said:


> That shouldn't be anything other than a cosmetic issue, but it certainly would drive me nuts knowing it was there. If it doesn't bother you though, I wouldn't expect any issues. I am quite surprised that the issue wasn't caught by QC at some point in the production process for either the cloth or trousers.


It is driving me nuts, but my only other pair of chinos ripped and I need something now, so I'll just have to deal with it. I agree though, I was a little concerned that QC didn't catch it.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Himself said:


> How narrow is too narrow? (One measurement is worth a thousand words.)


I finally got a chance to measure the leg opening. On a size 32 slim fit model the leg opening is just shy of 8" and the waist seems to be a true 32" after a warm wash and low heat tumble dry.

If anybody is looking to pick a pair up they're $20 off for Cyber Monday with code MADEINUSA. Not sure if that stacks with the referral link discount or not, but potentially $40 off


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

SLeiber said:


> Not sure if that stacks with the referral link discount or not, but potentially $40 off


I also replied in the other thread... you can stack. $52 shipped!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Took delivery of the original fits today - I am thoroughly impressed! Nearly the same quality/fabric as the M2, but a little narrower through the seat and leg and a better price to boot. In other words, the perfect khakis for me. 

For anyone who is on the fence, I feel like the $72 shipped is a killer deal. Gregg Donnelly was also a pleasure to deal with. It was nice to get a personal note and email from the guy at the top.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Trevor said:


> I also replied in the other thread... you can stack. $52 shipped!


Glad it worked for you! I just got my order this past weekend and they are great. I've spent a long time looking for the right khakis and I've finally found them. I hope to see some new colors and fabrics soon.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

SLeiber said:


> Glad it worked for you! I just got my order this past weekend and they are great. I've spent a long time looking for the right khakis and I've finally found them. I hope to see some new colors and fabrics soon.


Worked Great! You should get $20 

Im gonna try the referral program also, maybe i can get another pair!


----------



## bruc (Aug 1, 2012)

Ordered mine tonight


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

This was a pretty lively thread -- lots of interest. Anyone get their new JDs, especially the slim fit, and care to post pics?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I got my Slim Fit recently. I like them so far, though the seat could stand to be a tad looser, IMO.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

mjo_1 said:


> Took delivery of the original fits today - I am thoroughly impressed! Nearly the same quality/fabric as the M2, but a little narrower through the seat and leg and a better price to boot. In other words, the perfect khakis for me.
> 
> For anyone who is on the fence, I feel like the $72 shipped is a killer deal. Gregg Donnelly was also a pleasure to deal with. It was nice to get a personal note and email from the guy at the top.


I tried the slim-fit, but found it way too tight in the seat and rise compared to even the most slimmest of chinos and jeans from hipster brands.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Really? I found the rise acceptable, though I would have like if it was the same as on their original fit.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Can anyone speak to how the Slim Fit compares to the M3?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Can anyone speak to how the Slim Fit compares to the M3?


The rise is about half an inch higher, but the legs are tapered a bit more.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> The rise is about half an inch higher, but the legs are tapered a bit more.


I'm not sure how I feel about that. I love my M3s...except for the rise.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about that. I love my M3s...except for the rise.


Rise was the deal breaker on M3s for me too. I might have been able to size up, but I bought them online and didn't bother. JDs hit the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Rise was the deal breaker on M3s for me too. I might have been able to size up, but I bought them online and didn't bother. JDs hit the sweet spot for me.


They fit me pretty well if sized up 2" and taken in at the waist, but the rise is still too short (9.5"?)

Someone did post JD rise measurements once, and IIRC they were pretty healthy, even the Slim...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

9.5"??? I think your measurement doesn't include the waistband.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been on the hunt recently for the perfect pair of khakis. A recent job change means I no longer wear suits and sport coats daily, so I'm more focused on getting my casual clothes right. I purchased my first pair of Jack Donnelly khakis (Dalton slim fit) and my first pair of Bills Khakis (M3 Driving Twills), both in size 36. Here are a few data points that may be useful to somebody:

*Waist*


Bills: 37"
 Jack Donnelly: 36"

*Front rise (to top of waist band)*


Bills: 10 7/8"
Jack Donnelly: 11 1/4" (negligible difference between the two)

*Back rise (to top of waist band)*


Bills: 16"
Jack Donnelly: 15 3/4"

*Leg opening (at 32")*


Bills: 8 1/2" across
Jack Donnelly: 7 3/4" across

*Knee*

Bills: 9 1/4" across
Jack Donnelly: 8 3/4" across

*Thigh*

Bills: 13 3/4" across
Jack Donnelly: 12 1/2"
*
Inseam*


Bills: 39" unfinished (after hot wash and dry; forgot to measure the inseam before)
Jack Donnelly: 36" unfinished (unwashed)

Neither pair worked out perfectly for me. Here are some summary thoughts on each:
*
Jack Donnelly*


The leg is great-just what I hope for in a pair of slim fit pants.
The waist size is as advertised.
The problem for me is in the hips and seat, where things are way too tight, causing the pockets to gape open. I often have a problem with the seat being tight, but much more so than usual with this pair. I would try a size 37 to get more room, then take in the waist, but Jack Donnelly doesn't offer odd sizes, and I don't want to try sizing up a whole 2". I may look into having the seat let out (there is extra fabric), but I'm not sure I want to go to this much trouble, nor if it would sufficiently solve the problem.
The unfinished inseam is shorter than I'd like: as a tall guy, I don't have enough length with 36" to do my preferred 2" cuff. I'll probably have to go with a 1 3/4" french cuff instead (not a big deal).

*Bills*

I'll have to adjust the waist on these, but the seat is okay.
I wouldn't call the M3 a true slim fit-more of a "not terribly baggy" fit.
I'm thinking about tapering the leg, though I may just embrace the wider leg and keep them as is.
There's plenty of inseam for big cuffs.

*Disclaimer:* Don't take my measurements as bible. There may be variation among different pairs, and I may not have measured 100% accurately (though I was careful).


----------



## unrooted (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Himself said:


> They fit me pretty well if sized up 2" and taken in at the waist, but the rise is still too short (9.5"?)
> 
> Someone did post JD rise measurements once, and IIRC they were pretty healthy, even the Slim...


I did:



DoghouseReilly said:


> I emailed JD today about the waist and rise on a pair of 32 slim fits and the answer I got back was:
> 
> 33" waist, 10.75" rise


----------



## unrooted (Sep 7, 2012)

If you want to do a side by side sierratradingpost has a bunch of Bill's on sale now. I got the m3 in British driving khakis for $60.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Personally, while I like what they're _attempting_ to do with the Slim Fit, I might just buy the regular fit and have them tapered through the knee and leg opening from now on.


----------



## bruc (Aug 1, 2012)

Would the pleated version give you more room in the seat?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I received my slim fits and am impressed. The quality is up there with Bills and leagues above the likes of Banana. The pants are slightly trimmer than the m3 but ok; the rise is definitely greater and more comfortable. Ill takes some measurements of them and my m3 when i get a chance. Anyway, i think jack donnelly merits a lot of attention from forum members.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I received my slim fits and am impressed. The quality is up there with Bills and leagues above the likes of Banana. The pants are slightly trimmer than the m3 but ok; the rise is definitely greater and more comfortable. Ill takes some measurements of them and my m3 when i get a chance. Anyway, i think jack donnelly merits a lot of attention from forum members.


My fit issues with the M3 are definitely the too-tight seat and, to a lesser extent, the short rise and overly-full lower leg. Are the JD slims cut for real posteriors? If so, they might be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Hardline: See my write up a few posts above. The seat of my slim-fit Jack Donnellys is much tighter than the seat of my M3s—so much so, that I'm returning them. Sizing up doesn't seem like a great option, as you have to go up two inches. Perhaps the regular fit would work, though I prefer the slim leg.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

AncientMadder said:


> Hardline: See my write up a few posts above. The seat of my slim-fit Jack Donnellys is much tighter than the seat of my M3s-so much so, that I'm returning them. Sizing up doesn't seem like a great option, as you have to go up two inches. Perhaps the regular fit would work, though I prefer the slim leg.


I didn't find the seat of my JD and slimmer than my M3.

Gregg Donnelly (who responds to emails to the company) pointed out that it was free shipping on returns, so there's no risk in trying. I'm tempted to give the full cut a try just because.

I know it's silly, but I really appreciated the hand-written note Gregg included with the pants I received. A nice touch.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

AncientMadder said:


> Hardline: See my write up a few posts above. The seat of my slim-fit Jack Donnellys is much tighter than the seat of my M3s-so much so, that I'm returning them. Sizing up doesn't seem like a great option, as you have to go up two inches. Perhaps the regular fit would work, though I prefer the slim leg.


Thanks, AM and sorry I missed your review. That's bad news. I can only wear M3s when I'm at my slimmest, usually for about three weeks in the summer, and even then I feel like I'm being molested.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

^Lol, I just ordered a pair of JD regular flat front in the regular khaki color.


----------



## HOOT (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't mean to derail the thread but what is the general consensus on the J.Press chino's () ?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Would like to draw your attention to Luxire pants. Lot of chino options, custom made, starting at $69.99

Made to your specifications with Daks, buckles, cuffs, pockets of your choice, every aspect can be customized.

Abundant reviews on styleforum for you to judge before you decide.

Also, pants made in Dugdale, Minnis fabrics starting at $149.99.

Pants are extensively hand-made and are of a quality that you will love. Do make an informed decision.





https://www.styleforum.net/t/304965/lightbox/post/6211794/id/731189


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Some members like them. They have a higher rise than these, I suspect, but are still pretty tapered. In between these and M2's, if I had to hazard a guess.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

arnaudr said:


> Would like to draw your attention to Luxire pants. Lot of chino options, custom made, starting at $69.99
> 
> Made to your specifications with Daks, buckles, cuffs, pockets of your choice, every aspect can be customized.
> 
> ...


I went to the link for Luxire's web site and looked for khakis trousers. I found two shades of khakis starting at $149.-. Can you provide a link to the khakis starting at $69.99?
Also, a phone number where one can call to ask pertinent questions,....Is the fabric machine washable and, if so, what should a customer provide in terms of measurements that will work after laundering? Fabric content, all cotton? *Where are they made?* If one has issues with an order can someone be reached via telephone?

Thank you.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> I went to the link for Luxire's web site and looked for khakis trousers. I found two shades of khakis starting at $149.-. Can you provide a link to the khakis starting at $69.99?
> Also, a phone number where one can call to ask pertinent questions,....Is the fabric machine washable and, if so, what should a customer provide in terms of measurements that will work after laundering? Fabric content, all cotton? *Where are they made?* If one has issues with an order can someone be reached via telephone?
> 
> Thank you.


 is a pure shade of khaki (pictured above) for $89.99, some of the other chino options for $69.99

For support, email works best. If you still need to talk, we can exchange numbers through email.

All cotton fabrics are machine washable. Each garment(shirt/pant/nightwear etc) we make is pre-washed to stabilize shrinkage. Most garments will not thus shrink and some may shrink only marginally.
For measurements, you need not adjust for shrinkage. Provide us the measurement of your best fitting pant and the new one would be made accordingly.

Fabric content is written with each fabric. We have all cotton chinos, cords, Moleskins, all wool and you can order the complete range of Dugdale, Huddersfield Fine Worsted through us.
Most of our pant fabrics are British made.

We are an Edison, New Jersey based company. We have our own fully owned factory in Bangalore, India where these are made. The factory is manned by our own key people, Which is the reason we can provide such controlled quality and variety of styling.

Each garment starts with your own hand-made paper pattern. The fabric length is cut from the roll and washed. After it is air-dried, ironed, its cut as per your pattern. The garment is sewed on single needle machines using some of the best trims available in the world.

Each garment is checked for quality and accurate measurements before they are shipped to you using Fedex 2-day service.

We guarantee the fit of each garment. If you are unhappy, either because the measurement was provided incorrectly or it did not fit they you thought it would or some measurements were not considered or any other reason, we will remake the garment for free.

We complete our 1 year of custom clothes making in May and have already established a reputation in shirt making. I can say with supreme confidence that we make some of the best shirts in the world. Many in the know will agree.
Pants were launched 3 months ago. In terms of craftsmanship, they are on par with the best in the world.

On our reviews page, we have listed all the reviews that have been published and some of the forums where we are regularly discussed. Should give you enough confidence to take the plunge. On our site, the reviews are by Yotpo, an independent company.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone else has had any recent Jack Donnelly customer service issues? I've been trying to get a status update on an exchange for far too long. I returned 2 pair of the hybrid fit and have confirmation that the return was received on 12/22. From that time to today, I've made 2 phone calls and sent several emails looking to find out when I should expect my new items to be shipped.

To this point, I've only received one vague email from Gregg saying that they were closed for the holiday week (completely understandable) and that they'd get caught up on exchanges. While I'm not ready to sound the alarm bells just yet, this isn't a good sign. I've dealt with them a few times in the past, and have always received great customer service prior to this issue.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

update: just received an email from JD; out of stock on part of my order due to a spike in demand.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

mjo_1 said:


> Took delivery of the original fits today - I am thoroughly impressed! Nearly the same quality/fabric as the M2, but a little narrower through the seat and leg and a better price to boot. In other words, the perfect khakis for me.
> 
> For anyone who is on the fence, I feel like the $72 shipped is a killer deal. Gregg Donnelly was also a pleasure to deal with. It was nice to get a personal note and email from the guy at the top.


Thanks for your impressions of the JDs. Hopefully, Donnelly will keep putting out good khaki pants without instituting the same kind of value engineering scheme we've had to suffer from Bills, Brooks Brothers, and (to a lesser extent) Berle. I'm happy to hear of your good experience with ordering from Donnelly himself - I'd rather deal direct rather than with the local JD vendor.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

August West said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else has had any recent Jack Donnelly customer service issues? I've been trying to get a status update on an exchange for far too long. I returned 2 pair of the hybrid fit and have confirmation that the return was received on 12/22. From that time to today, I've made 2 phone calls and sent several emails looking to find out when I should expect my new items to be shipped.
> 
> To this point, I've only received one vague email from Gregg saying that they were closed for the holiday week (completely understandable) and that they'd get caught up on exchanges. While I'm not ready to sound the alarm bells just yet, this isn't a good sign. I've dealt with them a few times in the past, and have always received great customer service prior to this issue.


A friend of mine recently ordered some pants from him on my recommendation...they never arrived, and it took a while for Gregg to respond. They seem to be having some issues. The good news is that about a week ago Gregg did respond, very apologetically, and both returned the money and gave my friend a credit for free pair. He ordered the pair, received it, and likes it very much.

I am under the impression that there was some sort of derail that caused cascading issues with deliveries and customer service but that Gregg's racing to clean it all up and make good. I hope it all works out. I own two of his pants and now regard GD "my" source for chinos.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I just received another follow up email from Gregg stating that part of my order shipped today, and once he restocks the other pair will go out on an expedited basis. My experience sounds similar to your friends. For our sake, I hope this hiccup can be explained by growing pains. I currently have 3 pair of JD's with 2 more ordered. They are most definitely my favorite chino by far in terms of material, fit and construction.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

While I am sorry to hear about the issues some folks have had, it's good to hear that they are being addressed. I gather that Jack Donnelly is a fairly small outfit, so maybe some snags are to be expected from time to time. My own dealings with Gregg have been nothing but great. He is very committed to customer service and putting out a good product.


----------

